# Wales neath port Talbot ivf nhs clinic



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hello newbie here. Sorry for the long post.
My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 4 years now. I'm 26 and hubby is a couple years older. We went to the gp to start some investigation tests which showed his sperm has low motility and All my tests came back clear. We were referred to a gynaecologist and from further testing and clomid for a few months, she has referred us to the Wales fertility institute, neath port Talbot clinic for ivf. We had a confirmation letter this week to say we are on the waiting list, and it's usually around 5 months wait.
My question is, has anyone been through the process here lately that can tell me what happens on your first appointment, and how long is the wait from the first consultation to when you started treatment please?
Thank you so much for reading. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Praying for our miracle bundle xx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Our first appointment with them was filling in forms, bloods, urine tests, weight, smoking test (not sure what it's called lol).. think that's everything! 
and from First appointment it was 2 months til we started but I think this was just because my smear was due the next month, so after that came back clear they were happy to start our cycle. 

It's a lovely clinic, 
Best of luck x


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for your reply daisydaze. 
Oh that's great to hear that you didn't have to wait too long after that. As a friend of mine informed me that we probably have to wait a year after the first appointment as 'that's their protocol'. So she must have misunderstood as youve  been seen quite quickly after thatfirst appointment. So that's put my mind at ease a little as thinking about having to wait around 18 more months before starting was heartbreaking.
I'm so very anxious about getting things started now. I've heard for a couple of people that neath port Talbot have lovely staff. Xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

How soon you start depends on a number of factors. If you have zero chance of natural conception (no tubes, no male partner etc) they I believe you're generally seen sooner - the "1 year" rule is because some couples DO fall pregnant naturally in the meantime, so if they believe you have a chance of getting pregnant naturally they make you wait longer. At least that's how my consultant explained it to me last month!

The wait time can also be influenced by where you've been referred from I believe. Cardiff referrals have a shorter wait time than swansea/Llanelli from what I hear. 

I'm single so no chance of natural conception, and I was told the current wait time for treatment is 5-8 months from funding approval in swansea. At the exact same time, someone else was referred from Cardiff with no tubes and started immediately so it all depends.


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi cake baby

I was referred to ivf wales neath in Nov 15 and had initial appointment in Jan 16. First appointment involved lots of form filling, blood tests and a scan. The staff are excellent.  We had already had preliminary tests so we're able to start after next period which was March 16.  We were very fortunate that first cycle worked and we have two 5 month old twin girls. If you have any questions please ask away x


----------

